# Unknown Signature/Artist - Has anyone seen this artist's work?



## Novita (Dec 22, 2021)

Unknown Signature/Artist - Has anyone seen this artist's work?

In addition to identifying this artist, thoughts of the style and time period would be appreciated as well.


----------

